# Some new froglet/juvi pics



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice Chris. Love the histo's. How many offspring have you gotten so far?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

So many that I think they're mocking me


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahaha... awesome


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That's great...almost like rabbits!

You missed your chance on a nice camera and lens...actually a couple of lenses! Do us and the frogs a huge favor...get a new camera!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> So many that I think they're mocking me


If you need help housing them let me know


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost 5 month old calling male on left, mother on right:


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

What morph of Sylvaticus is that?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

San Lorenzo, can't really see the yellow in the legs in the pics like the parents yet


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice histos! Those are a dream frog for me.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Again, awesome. I love your histo's!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Couldn't resist snapping these:


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Some beautiful froggies you've got there, dream frogs for me as well.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

F2's...............


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

What are the little blue froggies with red caps? They're all cuties!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Escudos .


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Same F2's:


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Great work! What are the F2's? Redheads? Very cool pattern on them.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah but they're like just out of the water, their patterns change drastically in the first couple of months more into the typical spotting.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Cool. I call dibs on some F3's.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

man time flies. Congrats chris on the f2's seems like yesterday you were just getting your first tads from these guys.


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful frogs Chris! Are they O. sylvatica alto tambo morph? I'm on UE's waiting list right now and am trying to get all the input I can on their care. 





ChrisK said:


> Couldn't resist snapping these:


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No they're San Lorenzo offspring.


----------

